# Seguimento Sul - Junho 2013



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jun 2013 às 01:35)

19,1ºC e 36% HR com algum vento fraco com rajadas de NE. Excelente ambiente.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2013 às 22:24)

Alandroal: temperatura hoje a oscilar entre os 15 ºC e os 28,5 ºC, com 21,5 ºC neste momento. Céu limpo ao longo do dia.


----------



## Agreste (1 Jun 2013 às 22:36)

Experimentei os 30ºC hoje em Tavira a caminho do Pavilhão Eduardo Mansinho pra ver os jogos da final da taça de andebol.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jun 2013 às 22:38)

Boas,

Máxima no Sitio das Fontes de *29,3ºC* e mínima de *14,5ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 16,7ºC e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Jun 2013 às 23:40)

Ainda 21,3ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jun 2013 às 03:41)

Sigo com 18,6ºC em subida lenta.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jun 2013 às 22:02)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,1 ºC (16h29)

Ontem

Temperatura mínima = 13,3 (06h48)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 28,1 ºC (dia 2); Temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Agreste (2 Jun 2013 às 22:36)

Mais uma tarde em Tavira e quente qb. Algum vento refrescante. Mais uma taça para o andebol verde e branco. Grande jogo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Jun 2013 às 22:37)

Ainda 24,2ºC


----------



## actioman (3 Jun 2013 às 20:49)

Lá ultrapassei o 30ºC pela primeira vez ente ano!

A máxima de hoje por Elvas registada pelo meteoelvas foi de 31,6ºC pelas 17h!

E amanhã promete ainda poder subir um pouco mais! 

Abraço à comunidade!


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jun 2013 às 21:17)

Máxima de 30,0ºC. Agora sigo com 25,2ºC, 24% HR e vento de NE fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2013 às 22:15)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,8 ºC (16h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *29,8 ºC* (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jun 2013 às 09:25)

Ontem, foi mais um dia quente por terras alentejanas.

*Temperaturas máximas *

Viana do Alentejo - *34ºC*
Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha) - *33,9ºC*
Amareleja - *33,9ºC*
Portel (Oriola) - *33,5ºC*

Fonte: *IPMA*


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jun 2013 às 22:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,0 ºC (15h59)
Temperatura mínima = 17,3 ºC (06h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*Tempo quente e abafado, com períodos de céu muito nublado pela tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *32,0 ºC* (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Brunomc (5 Jun 2013 às 21:11)

Tive uma máxima de 28.5ºC
Agora estou com 19.1ºC e vento fraco de Oeste
Sinto bem a brisa marítima, vai ser mais uma noite de nevoeiro com algumas nuvens baixas


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2013 às 23:22)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,9 ºC (16h11)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Períodos de céu muito nublado, especialmente durante a tarde. Descida de temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,0 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jun 2013 às 07:59)

10,8ºC actuais e 99% HR. Céu encoberto.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2013 às 23:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,7 ºC (15h50)
Temperatura mínima = 14,7 (06h08)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,0 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jun 2013 às 13:10)

2,7mm acumulados de uma única célula, sem trovoada. 11,7ºC.


----------



## Agreste (7 Jun 2013 às 15:39)

Uma sexta-feira de sol, algumas nuvens e vento desagradável. Não fora o vento e estava tudo bem.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jun 2013 às 16:02)

Céu extremamente negro a Oeste  15,6ºC.


----------



## actioman (7 Jun 2013 às 18:02)

Por aqui começou a trovejar à pouco com aumento significativo do vento (já tive uma rajada de 57,9 Km/h).
Caem umas gotas enormes, mas por enquanto esta trovoada passa a Sul da cidade. No entanto vêm lá mais células e alguma passará certamente em cheio... 

A temperatura actual é de 12,9ºC e em queda.

Uma imagem, da minha Weather Cam:







Está mau para as actividades escolares que hoje por aqui decorrem integradas na celebração do dia de Portugal. 

Abraço


----------



## Agreste (7 Jun 2013 às 18:03)

Céu extremamente azul a sul/sueste...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jun 2013 às 18:17)

54 km/h de rajada máxima na passagem de uma célula. 6,6mm.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2013 às 19:07)

Estremoz: tempo “duro” com tempestade virulenta, com trovoada e aguaceiros fortes. Uma potente descarga elétrica atmosférica às 18h30 deixou a cidade sem energia elétrica (*alguém pode confirmar qual foi a potencia dessa descarga?*). Reporto por internet móvel.
A tempestade está agora a leste, deslocando-se para a região de Elvas.


----------



## CptRena (7 Jun 2013 às 19:27)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: tempo “duro” com tempestade virulenta, com trovoada e aguaceiros fortes. Uma potente descarga elétrica atmosférica às 18h30 deixou a cidade sem energia elétrica (*alguém pode confirmar qual foi a potencia dessa descarga?*). Reporto por internet móvel.
> A tempestade está agora a leste, deslocando-se para a região de Elvas.



Pela minha análise, deduzo que foi uma descarga de polaridade positiva que transportou uma corrente estimada de 52,6kA







Bem perto do centro de Estremoz (+/- 1km)

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=38.8...88,120.980011&sspn=0.012311,0.015771&t=h&z=14


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2013 às 21:06)

CptRena disse:


> Pela minha análise, deduzo que foi uma descarga de polaridade positiva que transportou uma corrente estimada de 52,6kA










Cimo de uma elevação, onde se encontram várias antenas de telecomunicações e por onde passam linhas aéreas de elevada tensão eléctrica.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (7 Jun 2013 às 22:25)

Évora tem tido aguaceiros moderados durante toda a tarde.

Agora pareceu-me ter visto um clarão a norte


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2013 às 23:19)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 11,9 ºC (06h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Tarde muito instável, com trovoada forte e aguaceiros moderados  *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,0 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = *11,9 ºC* (dia 7).


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jun 2013 às 23:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com alguns pingas, ventoso e frio, nem parece que estamos em Junho. Foi um dia muito duro  para aqueles que vieram para o Algarve para a praia, onde chega o cúmulo da inteligência como vi muitos hoje por aqui, pessoal de Lisboa a andarem de calções e a dizerem possas vim para o Algarve e não estão 30ºC para a praia só trouxe os calções a pensar que aqui estava sol e calor como é hábito, será que o pessoal não vê as previsões meteorológicas  e lá foram eles às lojas de roupa  comprarem uma roupinha mais quentinha.  

Máxima: 18.6ºC
mínima: 12.6ºC
actual: 15.5ºC


----------



## Agreste (8 Jun 2013 às 23:11)

Esteve nublado e pingou mas não molhou o chão... não achei o tempo nada frio e ando de calções sem nenhum problema. Banhos de água quente também já não... (O Farol lá ao fundo e a Ria Formosa junto ao Bom João).


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2013 às 00:35)

Depois da tempestade de ontem, a bonança de hoje ... Temperaturas agradáveis, alguns períodos de chuva fraca e sem excesso de calor; afinal, a Primavera é assim mesmo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Jun 2013 às 11:50)

Céu muito nublado e 17ºC
Já não há paciência para esta tempo, tomara que as previsões se concretizem e chegue o calor na próxima semana!


----------



## amando96 (9 Jun 2013 às 17:16)

Se verão fosse todo assim é que era 

Estavam à bocado 18ºC e em fort william na escócia estava nos 21ºC, só visto.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2013 às 18:38)

amando96 disse:


> Se verão fosse todo assim é que era
> 
> Estavam à bocado 18ºC e em fort william na escócia estava nos 21ºC, só visto.



Era péssimo para o turismo do Algarve

Mas a temperatura já deve começar subir nos próximos dias.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jun 2013 às 21:04)

amando96 disse:


> Se verão fosse todo assim é que era
> 
> Estavam à bocado 18ºC e em fort william na escócia estava nos 21ºC, só visto.



Era o melhor verão, sem noites insuportáveis para dormir, era uma maravilha. 

Por aqui, o dia foi de céu nublado com abertas e mais um dia fresquinho, a Fuzeta hoje estava deserta que maravilha, em pleno Junho e termos tudo deserto. 

Máxima: 21.0ºC
mínima: 12.0ºC
actual: 17.9ºC


----------



## Agreste (9 Jun 2013 às 22:29)

Dia com pouco sol mas havia gente na praia...


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jun 2013 às 00:35)

Alandroal: domingo com a tremperatura a oscilar entre os 12 ºC e os 19 ºC; agora estão 15 ºC. Céu nublado por nuvens baixas ao longo de todo o dia.

*Agreste*, bonitas fotos


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jun 2013 às 22:35)

Estremoz:

dia 8 - Temp. mínima = 10,8 ºC (06h20); temp. máxima = 20,1 ºC (12h46)
dia 9 - Temp. máxima = 21,3 (15h29)
dia 10 - Temp. máxima = 21,6 (16h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*Hoje a manhã foi de céu muito nublado (nuvens baixas) e a tarde foi de céu com abertas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,0 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 10,8 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2013 às 21:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e com a máxima registada há bocado, que disparou quando o vento rodou para noroeste.

Máxima: 25.5ºC
mínima: 14.6ºC
actual: 24.7ºC

Às 20 horas, tinha 22.5ºC e máxima tinha sido de 24.0ºC e depois das 20h30m rodou para NW e disparou a temperatura.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jun 2013 às 22:14)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,2 ºC (16h22)
Temperatura mínima = 11,2 ºC (05h12)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,0 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 10,8 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jun 2013 às 23:05)

Dia quente e húmido, com humidade mínima de 57% e temperatura máxima de 24,8ºC. Mínima de 12,4ºC.

Neste momento com 19,1ºC e 84%. Ponto de orvalho: 16,3ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jun 2013 às 11:39)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o sol vai reinando, a temperatura está nos 27,5ºC e o vento está fraco mas com algumas rajadas, de ENE.

Está bom para a praia...


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jun 2013 às 23:38)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,6 ºC (16h59)
Temperatura mínima = 15,2 ºC (06h14)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*Início da manhã com nevoeiro e  miudinha (margia que caia devido à elevada humidade); tarde de sol e calor.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,0 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 10,8 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2013 às 23:44)

Manhã também de nevoeiro por aqui, que depressa se dissipou para dar lugar a uma máxima de 29,1ºC. Neste momento 20,3ºC e 72%.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jun 2013 às 12:26)

Bom dia,

Sigo com o dia mais quente do ano por aqui, com *31,1ºC* de máxima até agora, no Sítio das Fontes.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jun 2013 às 13:45)

E já chegou aos *33,3ºC*


----------



## Agreste (13 Jun 2013 às 16:58)

Faro já teve a sua primeira?? noite tropical do ano. Não baixámos dos 20,8ºC. Mais 3 noites tropicais deverão seguir-se, isto se a noite de domingo para segunda não refrescar.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jun 2013 às 17:00)

*34,3ºC* às 14h29...


----------



## Agreste (13 Jun 2013 às 17:03)

O forno vai ligar-se de novo com vento de norte... vais passar dos 37ºC...


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jun 2013 às 17:06)

Agreste disse:


> O forno vai ligar-se de novo com vento de norte... vais passar dos 37ºC...



Por aqui ainda está de W.

Portimão também chegou, pelo menos, aos 32,5ºC.


----------



## Agreste (13 Jun 2013 às 17:09)

Ontem houve um pequeno fogacho na zona do Areal Gordo em Faro por volta das 19:00-19:15...


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jun 2013 às 22:45)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,5 ºC (16h38)
Temperatura mínima = 13,9 ºC (05h05)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Nevoeiro até às 9h00; resto do dia com sol.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,0 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 10,8 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Agreste (14 Jun 2013 às 15:12)

A proximidade à ria não permitiu aliviar o calor. 2ª noite tropical, mínima de 20,1ºC mas hoje um dia mais quente.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Jun 2013 às 15:35)

Boas,

Por aqui o forno está ligado... Um calorão daqueles!!



Por Castro Marim onde me encontro agora segundo o IPMA: 33ºC ás 13h UTC

Ceu limpo e sem vento.


----------



## amando96 (14 Jun 2013 às 15:54)

A EMA de loulé dá 32.9ºC de momento, cá onde estou não deverá ser muito diferente.

Máxima de 34.2ºC

Começou a pior parte do ano


----------



## aoc36 (14 Jun 2013 às 15:59)

ontem por Albufeira maxima de 33.9º e minima de 20,5º

hoje sigo 34,8º, 20% humidade e pressao de 1013

o forno hoje ta no maximo e o vento tb quente, os ingleses hoje viram lulas salteadas


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jun 2013 às 16:56)

A máxima por aqui já chegou aos* 34,6ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 34,1ºC e com uma brisa leve de NW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2013 às 20:59)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e quentinho.  Nunca mais vem o Inverno. 

Máxima: 31.5ºC
mínima: 19.6ºC
actual: 29.5ºC

O Verão só tem uma coisa boa, que é ver as mulheres com as pernocas à mostra. 

Amanhã e Domingo, Monchique vai estar com risco máximo de incêndio.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2013 às 23:06)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,4 ºC (16h22)
Temperatura mínima = 12,7 ºC (08h11)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Nunca mais chega um dia verdadeiramente de calor... *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,0 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 10,8 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2013 às 23:23)

Penso que no dia de ontem se superou, pela primeira vez este ano, a barreira dos 35ºC.

Máximas de 35,3ºC em Castro Marim e 35,1ºC na Amareleja.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Jun 2013 às 23:33)

Boas

Muito calor no dia de hoje! Já cá faltava...faz parte do nosso clima. De resto com 1 semana que falta para o fim da Primavera, já contabilizamos mais de 2 meses praticamente sem chuva.
Será um Verão longo, pelo menos, quanto à falta de precipitação. Quanto às temperaturas logo se verá


----------



## Agreste (15 Jun 2013 às 09:48)

Belas virgas ontem ao final da tarde, a ver se hoje se repetem para as fotografar.

3ª noite tropical (20,9ºC;20,1ºC e 21,2ºC) e a máxima a ser batida ao final da tarde. Hoje o alentejo deve aquecer bem. Veremos.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jun 2013 às 20:42)

Ainda 29,0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2013 às 22:16)

Alandroal: dia quente com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 12 e os 32 ºC; neste momento estão 22 ºC.


----------



## Agreste (16 Jun 2013 às 08:39)

4ª noite tropical em Faro (20,4ºC)

incríveis 9ºC de mínima na estação de Portimão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jun 2013 às 12:41)

Agreste disse:


> 4ª noite tropical em Faro (20,4ºC)
> 
> incríveis 9ºC de mínima na estação de Portimão.



Essas 4 noites tropicais, referem-se a que estação meteorológica, à Estação da Região de Turismo ou à Estação Faro/Aeroporto, porque a última ainda não teve nenhuma noite tropical este mês, consultando os dados no site Ogimet.


----------



## Agreste (16 Jun 2013 às 17:18)

ok, a versão que eles apresentam no flash não corresponde ao real, os valores não estão correctos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jun 2013 às 17:23)

Agreste disse:


> ok, a versão que eles apresentam no flash não corresponde ao real, os valores não estão correctos.



Ser até são, só que são as temperaturas instantâneas... As medições são feitas de hora a hora.


----------



## Agreste (16 Jun 2013 às 17:26)

> A rede nacional de estações meteorológicas automáticas de superfície (EMA) encontra-se em funcionamento operacional no IM desde Junho de 2002 com 93 EMA (78 no Continente, 9 no arquipélago dos Açores e 6 no arquipélago da Madeira), as quais registam de 10 em 10min os elementos meteorológicos principais e elaboram de forma automática mensagens em forma de código que são enviadas à escala horária para a sede do IM e difundidas internacionalmente.



O que vemos então na versão flash é o valor correspondente à hora certa e não são considerados os 5 valores intermédios entre 2 horas certas. Parece ser isso então.

Os valores certos serão: 13 - 19,5ºC; 14 - 19,6ºC; 15 - 19,3ºC; 16 - 19,0ºC

Em todo o caso são valores interessantes. As médias diárias são superiores às cidades atlânticas de marrocos. O tempo está quente ainda que não seja saariano.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jun 2013 às 21:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com algumas nuvemzitas no céu e final de tarde bastante quente.

Máxima: 32.2ºC
mínima: 18.7ºC
actual: 28.5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (16 Jun 2013 às 21:54)

Boas,

Por aqui a máxima foi de *32,8ºC* e a mínima foi de *12,9ºC*.

Esteve um belo dia de praia.

Agora segue-se uma pequena pausa de 2 dias no tempo quente...


----------



## Agreste (16 Jun 2013 às 22:46)

Chove no litoral norte, estão 22ºC por aqui e céu pouco nublado. Algum vento.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jun 2013 às 23:38)

Estremoz:

DADOS DE ONTEM (15 de Junho)

Temperatura máxima = 29,4 ºC (16h24)
Temperatura mínima = 12,2 ºC (05h02)

*Este ano quase todos os dias temos vento de noroeste que não deixa as temperaturas subirem demasiado... Parece-me que se repete a situação do ano passado, com o anticiclone demasiado a oeste da Península Ibérica. Assim, não temos aqueles dias com temperaturas máximas de 35 ºC ou mais ... 
Sem o anticiclone a localizar-se a norte da Península Ibérica e uma rotação do vento para leste, a temperatura raramente atinge os 30 ºC por aqui.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,0 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 10,8 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Agreste (17 Jun 2013 às 00:16)

Mais fresco agora e por isso mais agradável. Vento moderado.


----------



## Agreste (17 Jun 2013 às 08:48)

Uma linha de Kelvin-Helmholtz já muito desfeita.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jun 2013 às 20:45)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado com mais nebulosidade no início da manhã, a temperatura é que deu um tombo valente de ontem para hoje, uma queda de 9ºC. 

Máxima: 23.2ºC
mínima: 17.5ºC
actual: 20.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2013 às 21:42)

*Primeiros aguaceiros no Alentejo com o cair da noite.*






Fonte: Sat24.com

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 21,2 ºC (14h57)
Temperatura mínima = 12,8 ºC (07h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Tarde com vento moderado a forte de noroeste.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,0 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 10,8 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Agreste (17 Jun 2013 às 22:23)

A nebulosidade da manhã desfez-se ainda antes do meio dia. Tarde agradável quase nos 25ºC não fora o vento e tínhamos mais.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jun 2013 às 09:03)

Bom dia,

Início de manhã com alguma chuva aqui no Barlavento. Em Silves chovia bem às 08h20.

Neste momento continuo com céu muito nublado, 16,6ºC e uma brisa fraca de WNW.


----------



## Agreste (18 Jun 2013 às 09:11)

Aqui deste lado nada de chuva... madrugada bem mais fresca.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jun 2013 às 12:27)

Estremoz: Chuva fraca durante a noite; esta manhã tem predominado os períodos de céu muito nublado, com aguaceiros  por vezes moderados.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jun 2013 às 22:09)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 22,2 ºC (16h16)
Temperatura mínima = 12,2 ºC (04h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Chuva fraca na noite passada; manhã com aguaceiros por vezes moderados. Tarde já com sol.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,0 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 10,8 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Agreste (19 Jun 2013 às 08:30)

Manhã agradável de sol. 17ºC


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jun 2013 às 21:48)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 23,7 ºC (15h11)
Temperatura mínima = 10,4 ºC (04h42)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,0 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = *10,4 ºC* (dia 19).


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jun 2013 às 21:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum vento durante a tarde.

Máxima: 26.2ºC
mínima: 14.5ºC
actual: 24.9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2013 às 23:38)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 25,9 ºC (17h19)
Temperatura mínima = 11,1 ºC (03h33)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*O vento impossibilita a existência de calor. *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,0 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 19).


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2013 às 22:14)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 25,4 ºC (15h57)
Temperatura mínima = 13,1 ºC (04h05)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*Períodos de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,0 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 19).


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2013 às 23:12)

Tempo a aquecer, máxima de 26,2ºC e mínima de 14.2ºC. Actual de 18,9ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jun 2013 às 00:24)

Extremos dos dia:
*Tmáx: 29.7ºC*
*Tmín: 17,2ºC*

T.actual com 19ºC e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jun 2013 às 20:45)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor.

Máxima: 28.5ºC
mínima: 18.0ºC
actual: 27.8ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Jun 2013 às 20:52)

Ainda 31,6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2013 às 21:24)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 32,0 ºC (16h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*Finalmente um dia de muito calor  com subida acentuada da temperatura do ar.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,0 ºC (dia 4 e dia 22); Temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 19).


----------



## aoc36 (22 Jun 2013 às 23:26)

são 23:25 e estao ainda 25.1ºC    :S


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Jun 2013 às 23:40)

Ainda 25,9ºC


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jun 2013 às 23:43)

Extremos de hoje:
*Tmáx: 31,1ºC*
*Tmin: 16,2ºC*

Neste momento sigo com 23,2ºC e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2013 às 12:33)

*"Top 3" das* *temperaturas máximas mais elevadas, registadas no  dia de ontem*(22/06/2013).

Alcácer do Sal(Barrosinha) - *36,8ºC*
Amareleja - *36,5ºC*
Viana do Alentejo - *36,0ºC*

Fonte: *IPMA*


----------



## Agreste (23 Jun 2013 às 13:14)

Vamos a la playa... en un Mercedes descapotable... puede pasar con el viento radiativo...

Dia quente em Faro.


----------



## actioman (23 Jun 2013 às 15:18)

Por aqui já estamos todos a começar a "cozer" com uns escaldantes 35,3ºC. 

A máxima até ao momento foi de 35,6ºC, regista à poucos minutos.

Ainda agora começou e já estou farto deste calor...
Convido a malta que se anda sempre a queixar da falta de Verão que venha para o Alentejo a ver se enchem a barriga de "bom tempo"!


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2013 às 16:57)

33,5ºC de máxima por aqui, 33,1ºC actuais. Mínima de 16,5ºC, que acabou por ser invertida devido ao vento de NW.


----------



## Brunomc (23 Jun 2013 às 17:35)

Aqui tive uma temperatura máxima igual à de ontem,* 32.5ºC *
Será por causa do vento de NW ? Por exemplo Alcácer do Sal que até não é assim tão longe daqui ás 16h registava 36.8ºC 
Agora sigo com 30.9ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NW


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jun 2013 às 17:56)

Por aqui a máxima hoje chegou aos *33,0ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 31,2ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jun 2013 às 19:05)

apenas 13% de humidade,e já teve nos 12%


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2013 às 20:45)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 31.6ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC
actual: 30.9ºC

*Atenção, ao Índice UV para amanhã no Algarve que vai estar nível extremo (11) entre as 11 horas e as 16 horas.*


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2013 às 20:58)

29,9ºC ainda por aqui. Máxima de 33,7ºC!


----------



## Agreste (23 Jun 2013 às 22:08)

Aquelas noites serenas em que nem os mosquitos voam... hoje está uma dessas noites... uma noite norte africana


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2013 às 22:09)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 34,2 ºC (16h40)
Temperatura mínima = 16,1 ºC (05h55)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *34,2 ºC* (dia 23); Temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 19).


----------



## aoc36 (23 Jun 2013 às 23:00)

maxima de hoje: 33.5ºC 
actual: 27.3ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jun 2013 às 23:25)

Ainda 27ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jun 2013 às 04:15)

24,6ºC e vento moderado de NE. Vento forte na primeira metade da noite, rajada máxima de 56 km/h.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jun 2013 às 11:32)

Está calor!
Neste momento sigo com o típico tempo abafado de SE, com 29,5ºC e uma brisa moderada de ESE. Ainda à pouco tive 31,3ºC.


----------



## actioman (24 Jun 2013 às 11:33)

Esta noite foi a primeira noite tropical do ano da minha estação com uma mínima de 22,2ºC. As próximas parecem ir no mesmo caminho...

A máxima de ontem foi de 36,7ºC pelas 18h.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2013 às 13:07)

"Top 3" das *temperaturas máximas* mais elevadas, registadas no  dia de ontem(23/06/2013).

Reguengos,São Pedro do Corval - *38,0ºC*
Alcácer do Sal(Barrosinha) - *37,9ºC*
Viana do Alentejo - *37,5ºC*

Infelizmente a estação da Amareleja encontra-se _off_.

Fonte: *IPMA*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2013 às 15:51)

Às 14horas, Alcacer do Sal (Barrosinha) registava uns tórridos *39,5ºC*.


----------



## Brunomc (24 Jun 2013 às 17:12)

Estou com 36.8ºC a subir ainda..


EDIT 18H42 - *37.3ºC *


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2013 às 18:05)

Estremoz: 34,4 ºC. 

O vento forte, com rajadas, "temperou" a subida da temperatura do ar ao início da manhã.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jun 2013 às 20:32)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, vento de Sueste e mais fresquinho que ontem. Que maravilha! 

Máxima: 29.0ºC
mínima: 19.4ºC
actual: 27.4ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jun 2013 às 21:51)

30,4ºC com vento moderado de NE. Mínima tropical de 23,3ºC e máxima de 34,4ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2013 às 21:57)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 34,8 ºC (17h18)
Temperatura mínima = 19,7 ºC (06h10)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 28,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*O dia de hoje fica marcado pelo intenso calor  depois de um início da manhã de vento forte com rajadas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *34,8 ºC* (dia 24); Temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 19).


----------



## actioman (24 Jun 2013 às 23:19)

Por cá a máxima apesar de ser menor que a de ontem, a diferença foi de apenas três décimas ficando-se nos 36,4ºC.

Neste momento ainda registo 29,3ºC 

Já agora feliz dia de São João!


----------



## Aurélio (25 Jun 2013 às 12:58)

Bom dia, ás 12h toda a região sul com excepção dos sitios mais próximos da costa já andam com temperaturas acima dos 30º, sendo que Portalegre já vai nos 34º C

Este promete vir a ser o dia mais quente do ano até ao momento ..... no Alentejo pelo menos !


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2013 às 13:29)

Ontem, a estação de Alcacer do Sal(Barrosinha) registou uma temperatura máxima de *41,5ºC*.


----------



## Brunomc (25 Jun 2013 às 20:21)

Máxima de *38.4ºC*
Agora estou com 34.4ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2013 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento moderado de sueste. Mais uma descida da temperatura que maravilha!  De salientar, que a mínima foi tropical a 1ª do ano.

Máxima: 27.8ºC
mínima: 21.7ºC
actual: 25.4ºC

Por mim, era sueste o Verão inteiro, era agradável no Algarve e o resto do país com muito calor.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2013 às 22:18)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 35,8 ºC (17h11)
Temperatura mínima = 22,3 ºC (06h20)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 28,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*O vento durante a madrugada já foi mais fraco que ontem; o litoral oeste (a sul do Tejo) ainda aquece mais que o interior mas quando deixar de existir vento durante a madrugada teremos uma inversão da situação, passando então as temperaturas máximas a serem mais elevadas no interior.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *35,8 ºC* (dia 24); Temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 19).


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jun 2013 às 00:09)

*30,5ºC* actuais. Vento de NE moderado.

Máxima de 35,8ºC e mínima de 26,3ºC!


----------



## actioman (26 Jun 2013 às 01:29)

Boas a máxima desta 3ª feira aqui pelo meteoelvas foi de 37,1ºC pelas 17h aproximadamente. Esta máxima é simultaneamente a máxima do ano até ao momento. 

Por agora uma noite quase sem vento e ainda com uns insuportáveis 24,6ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jun 2013 às 01:59)

Temperatura a baixar como previsto com 28,0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (26 Jun 2013 às 05:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem, a estação de Alcacer do Sal(Barrosinha) registou uma temperatura máxima de *41,5ºC*.



Friso ainda a temperatura mínima registada nesse dia em Alcácer do Sal, de apenas *12,4ºC*!! Mas que grande amplitude!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2013 às 20:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e com alguma poeira no céu, o levante é que continua aí, com o mar a fazer uma barulheira dos diabos. 

Máxima: 27.5ºC
mínima: 18.4ºC
actual: 25.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2013 às 22:03)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 36,4 ºC (16h33)
Temperatura mínima = 22,8 ºC (06h14)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 28,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano  períodos de céu muito nublado durante a tarde. Possibilidade de trovoadas para a tarde de amanhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *36,4 ºC* (dia 26); Temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 19).


----------



## actioman (26 Jun 2013 às 23:42)

Por cá registei uma máxima de 36,5ºC e a mínima acabou por ser mais fresca que as das anteriores noites com uns agradáveis 19,9ºC às 06h31.

Neste momento sigo ainda com 28,3ºC e algum vento de NW a fazer-se notar.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (27 Jun 2013 às 18:20)

Estava aqui entretido a trabalhar, com tudo fechado para me proteger do calor, quando de repente ouvi um barulho... fui à janela ver o que se passava e...  TROVOADA a aproximar-se!!!!


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2013 às 18:35)

A célula está a passar mesmo por cima da EMA da Amareleja, mas...

Onde está ela no mapa das observações à superficie?
Está off desde que o calor começou.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2013 às 21:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e alguma poeira no céu.

Máxima: 26.8ºC
mínima: 19.0ºC
actual: 23.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2013 às 22:05)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 35,2 ºC (17h03)
Temperatura mínima = 22,6 ºC (06h03)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 27,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*Períodos de céu muito nublado durante a tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 36,4 ºC (dia 26); Temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 19).


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jun 2013 às 11:55)

Por aqui continua o tempo agradável com os 27,6ºC registados neste momento. O vento continua fraco a moderado de SE, e enquanto se mantiver assim, as temperaturas por aqui vão continuar abaixo dos 30ºC.


----------



## frederico (28 Jun 2013 às 15:21)

Bóia de Faro a 22.5ºC


----------



## trovoadas (28 Jun 2013 às 16:07)

frederico disse:


> Bóia de Faro a 22.5ºC



Bem Bom

Para os que estavam alarmados pela ausência do Verão este ano não se tem notado nada nesta última semana e parece querer continuar.

Já só estou à espera de termos um Julho /Agosto bem fortes para depois termos um Setembro chuvoso e convectivo


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2013 às 23:30)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 35,2 ºC (15h01)
Temperatura mínima = 23,5 ºC (05h59)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*Tempo quente; esta noite parece que vai ser um pouco mais fresca.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 36,4 ºC (dia 26); Temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 19).


----------



## talingas (29 Jun 2013 às 02:02)

2:00 horas e continuam 26.2º.  E mesmo assim não é das noites piores, já passaram noites de 28 e 29 graus também por volta desta hora. Portalegre é assim, nem de noite se descansa.


----------



## PedroMAR (29 Jun 2013 às 15:19)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 41,4 ºC
Hunidade  = 6 %


----------



## actioman (29 Jun 2013 às 17:09)

PedroMAR disse:


> CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
> Temperatura = 41,4 ºC
> Hunidade  = 6 %



Pedro em que condições tens os teus sensores? Isso é uma temperatura muito elevada. Já para não referir a H.R. que é de apenas 6%. Não terás os teus sensores expostos ao Sol, certo?

As condições da rede oficial do IPMA ás 15H eram as seguintes:






IPMA

Um pouco longe dos 41,4ºC que referes. 


Por aqui tenho 34,1ºC com 21% HR e já registei 34,6ºC pelas 16h.

Abraço à comunidade.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jun 2013 às 18:16)

Por aqui a máxima chegou aos *33,6ºC* e neste momento sigo com 30,3ºC, 32% de humidade e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2013 às 21:23)

Alandroal: tempo quente com alguma nebulosidade durante a tarde; temperatura máxima de 36,5 ºC. Agora refrescou para os 29,5 ºC


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jun 2013 às 19:48)

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: 35,1ºC (nova máxima deste ano)
Tmín: 15,3ºC

Neste momento sigo com 29,8ºC e vento fraco de ENE. Destaque para os 21ºC na água do mar, o que deu um belíssimo dia de praia.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jun 2013 às 21:51)

Ainda 30,4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jun 2013 às 22:50)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 36,3 ºC (16h42)
Temperatura mínima = 23,6 ºC (06h21)

Ontem (Sábado):

Temperatura mínima = 22,7 ºC (06h45)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 28,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Tempo quente com nova subida de temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 36,4 ºC (dia 26); Temp. mínima = 10,4 ºC (dia 19).


----------

